# Top Gear is Back: Season 15



## ElectronGuru (Jun 27, 2010)

Episode one: Driving to the volcano (yes, that volcano) 
http://www.finalgear.com/shows/topgear/15/


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 27, 2010)

Finally! 
 (an apt smiley for the occasion).

I see it's available in HD as a download there, do you know of any sites that stream it in HD?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 27, 2010)

One of the most entertaining shows ever created!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 28, 2010)

Mjolnir said:


> I see it's available in HD as a download there, do you know of any sites that stream it in HD?



Generally, its only streamed as snippets. But downloads usually go pretty fast, especially the lowdef/350 version when its been 'out' for 2+ days. This place has both versions:

http://eztv.it/shows/275/top-gear/


So with a good connection, 15-1 should be getable in under 5 minutes, after Monday


----------



## flip (Jun 28, 2010)

I love Top Gear! :thumbsup:


----------



## 276 (Jun 28, 2010)

Man i wished it aired in the US like it did years ago, i have been catching up on lost episodes on youtube.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2010)

276 said:


> Man i wished it aired in the US like it did years ago, i have been catching up on lost episodes on youtube.


 
If you have Cable, you can see it on the BBC America channel on Monday nights.


----------



## 276 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have optimum, what channel is it? 

I 'll kick myself if i have the channel.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 28, 2010)

They caused the volcano.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2010)

276 said:


> I have optimum, what channel is it?
> 
> I 'll kick myself if i have the channel.


 
Since you're in CT it's likely the same channel as here in NY.

Channel 106

A minute past 11:59pm on Monday, they have a mini-marathon of Top Gear episodes. Usually four in a row. There's also an episode at 9pm I believe, on every Monday.


----------



## 276 (Jun 28, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Since you're in CT it's likely the same channel as here in NY.
> 
> Channel 106
> 
> A minute past 11:59pm on Monday, they have a mini-marathon of Top Gear episodes. Usually four in a row. There's also an episode at 9pm I believe, on every Monday.



Doesn't look like i have it 106 is a news channel on stocks.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 28, 2010)

The website www.streefire.net has most episodes as well, but they are not in HD. They appear to have the new episode already. BBC America usually plays episodes that are a few seasons old.


----------



## 276 (Jul 27, 2010)

Anybody know why all the other seasons are not on dvd. I have seasons 10-11-12 and i know i could download them but i why never dvd?


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 27, 2010)

I normally skirt around the topic gracefully, but since everyone else is discussing how to see the episodes - just download the torrents. They'll have both high-def and standard copies ready hours after the airing, usually.

I thoroughly endorse seeing the episodes any way you can; BBC America waits several weeks until starting the new season - if you watch the BBC in Britain, the series is aired on the correct schedule, but if you watch the BBC in America, you'll be seeing the first "new" episode after everyone in Britain is several episodes in. I don't appreciate the BBC treating me like a second-class viewer, so they're going to lose my advertising dollars until they get it right.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I have the dvd box set of topgear from season 1-12. I viewed the complete season 13 & 14 online. Well, I forgot what site it is. And this ongoing season 15. Yep, topgear is the best motoring show on the planet.


----------



## Hacken (Jul 27, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> Episode one: Driving to the volcano (yes, that volcano)
> http://www.finalgear.com/shows/topgear/15/



for a second i thought you were talking about Top Gear the video game


----------



## e1sbaer (Jul 27, 2010)

The best car program ever made. Also nice that it's broadcasted on bbc hd now.


----------



## 276 (Jul 27, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> I normally skirt around the topic gracefully, but since everyone else is discussing how to see the episodes - just download the torrents. They'll have both high-def and standard copies ready hours after the airing, usually.
> 
> I thoroughly endorse seeing the episodes any way you can; BBC America waits several weeks until starting the new season - if you watch the BBC in Britain, the series is aired on the correct schedule, but if you watch the BBC in America, you'll be seeing the first "new" episode after everyone in Britain is several episodes in. I don't appreciate the BBC treating me like a second-class viewer, so they're going to lose my advertising dollars until they get it right.



I know you can download the torrents but my tv is bigger and my folk's like the show too and i don't wont to all huddle around my pc.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 27, 2010)

276 said:


> I know you can download the torrents but my tv is bigger and my folk's like the show too and i don't wont to all huddle around my pc.



As long as you don't mind the wait; BBC Britain is on season 15/episode 5, next week is the summer season finale - BBC America hasn't aired any episodes from season 15 yet, they don't even mention it on the website.

If you had seen the last episode on time, youd've seen James May's top speed run of the new Bugatti Veyron Super Sport, an Ayrton Senna retrospective, Tom Cruise and Cameron Diaz drive the reasonably priced car..


----------



## markdi (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow cpf has changed a lot.

This is my first post in quite a while.

Topgear is one of my favorite shows.

To bad I have to watch it on youtube.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 27, 2010)

Like you folks, i LOVE Top Gear !


Today, i just saw an episode of *James May's Toy Stories* --
the one with the Toy Railroad.


Guess this is/was an entire Series, but this is the First i've ever HEARD of it !


How many total episodes ARE there of this series ?
(Toy Stories)


Thank you for your help and assistance.

:thanks:


----------



## electromage (Jul 27, 2010)

276 said:


> I know you can download the torrents but my tv is bigger and my folk's like the show too and i don't wont to all huddle around my pc.



Plug the TV in to your computer?


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 27, 2010)

Burgess said:


> How many total episodes ARE there of this series ?
> (Toy Stories)



I wanted to catch that, I'll have to have the DVR hunt for it. Wikipedia says there are six episodes thus far.

Richard Hammond also has a load of other BBC informational shows.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 27, 2010)

James May's Big Ideas is also a very good series.

+1 on the eztv link from ElectronGuru. This is the best place to get TV Show torrents.


----------



## electromage (Jul 28, 2010)

I get my Top Gear from www.finalgear.com. They've got a blog and forums, and provide links to SD and HD torrents which are very reliable.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 28, 2010)

electromage said:


> I get my Top Gear from www.finalgear.com. They've got a blog and forums, and provide links to SD and HD torrents which are very reliable.



What he said.

Downloading the HD torrent is definitely the way to go. Not only do you get the beautiful HD, but as the BBC is a state funded station, there are NO COMMERCIALS! So when you watch the downloaded (ie BBC UK version) you get the full 60 minutes of programming, not the 40 minutes that is left after BBC America or BBC Canada has filled its advertising quota. As any fan of the show will agree, there isn't 20 minutes out of any episode that should be missed.


----------



## 276 (Jul 28, 2010)

I know i can download the episodes from final gear i just want to own the actually dvd's. I plan to download the episodes when i get bittorrent to do it but i still want the dvd.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 28, 2010)

Also, if you haven't watched the show while wearing [good] headphones, you should try it; they spend just as much time with the sound as they do the video..


----------



## gswitter (Jul 28, 2010)

Late to the party, as usual....

My wife*** and I finally got around to watching episode 1 a couple nights ago. The segment with Clarkson in the Reliant had me in stitches.

*** Yup, she digs it. We used to geek out to Best Motoring together, too.


----------



## RedfishBluefish (Jul 30, 2010)

Great show, thanks for the heads-up and the links! In Iceland right now, went to "The Volcano" and have a rock to bring back with a "Born on Date".


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 6, 2010)

Released today: Trailer for *Top Gear USA*: http://livefeed.hollywoodreporter.com/2010/08/history-top-gear-trailer-us.html


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 6, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Released today: Trailer for *Top Gear USA*



:rock:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh Hell no!! 

I don't want some crappy, watered-down, American version of Top Gear.

Top Gear works because of the interaction of the personalities of three distinct individuals. And it's not the three dudes in that clip. Where's the giant with curly hair?! Where's the hippie with the Engineering degree who usually drives slower than my Grand-mother?! Where's the loveable little guy who can barely see above most steering wheels?!

If it doesn't include them, it's not the real Top Gear. It's just a cheap, Made in China, copy with only two working output levels instead of the proper six. 

Top Gear my @$$!

Here . . . Let me sell you this brand new BMW 3-series. It's engine is from a KIA Rio. Unmodified. But on the outside it's still a BMW. Same thing, right?


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 7, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Oh Hell no!!



I'm split; I would agree with you that Top Gear without the personalities probably won't work. I've grown accustomed to some British wit and reserve with my car reviews, so if you get three random American guys to do it, it basically becomes ...three guys standing around replaying the Top Gear format. 

But there is an opportunity to give it a unique American perspective. More interest in the V8 pony and sports cars, more on-road SUVs, etc. And it's more "arsing about in cars" anyway, a second helping of what you normally only get a few episodes a year from out of Britain.

We'll have to see how the first few episodes turn out..


----------



## 276 (Aug 7, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Oh Hell no!!
> 
> I don't want some crappy, watered-down, American version of Top Gear.
> 
> ...


 

+1


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 7, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> a second helping of what you normally only get a few episodes a year from out of Britain.



+1

This isn't replacing TG UK, its icing on the cake. I currently enjoy three editions of Top Gear, 
and see the Top Gear Joy, as roughly:

Top Gear United Kingdom - 100%
Top Gear Australia - 65% (one of the hosts is really annoying)
Top Gear Russia - 40% (reading subtitles slows the flow)

Even if the US version has only half the number of fun segments, thats still 255% of good programming. 
And it will feel even better if it airs in between UK seasons, when we're desperate for anything.


----------



## DT444E (Aug 13, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Oh Hell no!!
> 
> I don't want some crappy, watered-down, American version of Top Gear.
> 
> ...


 
+1

Top Gear is probably my favorite show. I have been contemplating trying to copy their Vietnam adventure. Doesn't seem like a bad way to spend $5,000 (one heck of a life experience and adventure anyways). 

The personalities make the show!


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Aug 13, 2010)

electromage said:


> I get my Top Gear from www.finalgear.com. They've got a blog and forums, and provide links to SD and HD torrents which are very reliable.


 

Thanks for the link- cool show.


----------



## Fulgeo (Aug 13, 2010)

How many "+" we up to now? I would like to give this show a +1. I look for it on demand and occasionally catch an episode. Good stuff!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 13, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Oh Hell no!!



I agree 100%.

Top Gear UK is so good because they can be 100% honest about the cars they are testing. If it is a POS, then they won't sugar coat it. They don't have to worry about offending sponsors as they are not commercial revenue driven, but a publicly funded station (BBC).

Try and be brutally honest about the latest Ford or Chevy offering and watch your revenue disappear as they pull their ad spots. They will, Chrysler wouldn't loan them a new Challenger for their salt flats film because they had "said horrible things about their products".

Top Gear USA will never be in the same class as the original due to this and that American comedy does not have the brilliant "intellectual silliness".

Despite being a huge Top Gear fan I will give this a miss. I do not want to taint the original.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 13, 2010)

Slartibartfast said:


> Despite being a huge Top Gear fan I will give this a miss. I do not want to taint the original.


 
The last review of a Chrysler I saw on Top-Gear was for the top end 300M. The guys mostly had good things to say about it. But pointed out some details that make it less than ideal for the enthusiast. If Chrysler doesn't like bad reviews, they should fix the problems with the 300M that were highlighted in the show.

It's not just ad. revenue, or offending a car-maker to the point where they won't provide you with an automobile to test. America is insanely sue-happy and in desperate need of tort reform that simply isn't going to happen. Remember that one hour-long episode where they came to America, and each bought a car for $1,000. They decided to donate the cars once they saw the devastation in a certain part of America. Clarkson mentioned that some attorney completely lacking a soul threatened to sue him because she claimed he mis-represented the year of his Camero. The car that he was giving away for free! For $20,000 she basically said he wouldn't get sued.

Can you imagine the type of muzzle that would exist on the American version of Top-Gear? 

"Oh no. You can't say that car is crap."

_"But it's a Chevy Aveo. If you slam the passenger side door, the driver's side door sometimes pops open from the force of the slam on the other side of the car."_

"Doesn't matter. You can't call it crap, outright."

That's what I mean by a watered down version. (BTW, that part regarding the Aveo is true.)


----------



## Jay R (Aug 13, 2010)

OH MY GOD !

I just watched the US version trailer. Taking into consideration that trailers usually show the 'best bits' it looks like Top Gear USA is going to be really crap. I can't believe the BBC sold the rights to the name to something that looks like it was made by three jocks with a handycam.


----------



## integera1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Jay R said:


> OH MY GOD !
> 
> I just watched the US version trailer. Taking into consideration that trailers usually show the 'best bits' it looks like Top Gear USA is going to be really crap. I can't believe the BBC sold the rights to the name to something that looks like it was made by three jocks with a handycam.




I dont think I can watch the US version. I can't even watch the Australian version too. Going to stick with the UK version only!.


----------



## gollum (Aug 23, 2010)

the original is the best

aussie version is un watchable

tonights (uk version) episode reveals who the stig is,apparantly

I think its already been said as this ep is already a few weeks old

I love it when they apologise for destroying and old morris and then do it again and blame it on the helicopter piano removal company :laughing:


----------



## Burgess (Aug 24, 2010)

Gotta' mention . . . .


I've really enjoyed James May's Toy Stories !


A totally different approach to classical, much-loved toys we've known and loved.


Certainly deserves a big thumbs-up for his efforts !


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 1, 2010)

New Top Gear USA teaser features the Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera. And the Lamborghini Gallardo Balboni. And the Lamborghini Murcielago SuperVeloce. Pitted against each other.


----------



## NonSenCe (Sep 2, 2010)

and now they had to reveal who is STIG. damn.. end of era. 

(i also liked the toy stories and also the drinking show he has made with some guy called Oz. one about wine. one going thru UK looking for best drinks.)


----------



## Confusius (Sep 2, 2010)

@ NonSenCe: What? In which episode did they reveal the Stig's identity? I watched the complete season 15, but I can't recall that bit.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 2, 2010)

Confusius said:


> @ NonSenCe: What? In which episode did they reveal the Stig's identity? I watched the complete season 15, but I can't recall that bit.


They didn't reveal it on TV. The Stig has outed himself by publishing his autobiography. The BBC tried to stop publication (fat chance of that succeeding). 

James May (a.k.a. Capt. Slow, lol) did a very funny TV interview about this, saying he was going to sue the guy for misrepresenting things because he (J. May) was the *real* Stig.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 2, 2010)

The Stig's identity really hasn't been a very well kept secret.

People (at least on the motorsports forum I belong to) figured out who he was years ago.

Now the question is, will they "kill him off" in manner similar to what they did with Perry McCarthy when he was outed as Stig 1.0 :devil:


----------



## Confusius (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks DM51, I didn't know that. So, another Stig is gone, huh? Well, as Clarkson said when this happened the first time, "there's plenty more where HE came from" 
Wonder which color the next one will be... all we know is: he will be called the Stig :nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 2, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> New Top Gear USA teaser features the Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera. And the Lamborghini Gallardo Balboni. And the Lamborghini Murcielago SuperVeloce. Pitted against each other.


 
Wait. I recognized one of those dudes. The one with the black mole on his face is a stand-up comedian. That's the best they could do for Top Gear America?? :sick2:


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 3, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> That's the best they could do for Top Gear America?? :sick2:



While we're waiting for the premiere, let's all vote for who should be the hosts. Each should ideally be into cars, and have a good camera presence, and the group should have some diversity.

I'd go with Adam Carolla, Chris Titus, and Csaba Csere. Or maybe make Csaba the American Stig and give his host seat to Danica Patrick.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 3, 2010)

Actually, viewing the trailer, there may be another issue. Even if the hosts don't suck, even if the cars are fantastic, even if the videography and editing is mouth watering, they're on US roads. No turns!! 

You can get low 0-60 times for 50K. The point of spending 200K is *not* to go in a straight line.




StarHalo said:


> I'd go with Adam Carolla



He did the TG/USA pilot.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 3, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> While we're waiting for the premiere, let's all vote for who should be the hosts. Each should ideally be into cars, and have a good camera presence, and the group should have some diversity.
> 
> I'd go with Adam Carolla, Chris Titus, and Csaba Csere. Or maybe make Csaba the American Stig and give his host seat to Danica Patrick.


 
I'm with you on Titus and Patrick. The former is hardcore into cars, and the latter has both looks and skill.


----------



## black_ice_pc (Sep 3, 2010)

Haha the Renault was hilarious. I woke up my family from laughing so hard. Why did anyone ever think that was a good idea? I'd buy one just to roll it like that. Can you imagine watching someone roll their Renault like that in public, and casually ask "can you just flip me over? I'm getting used to it"


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 16, 2010)

Word has it that there will indeed be an American Stig. And there will be a "Star In A Reasonably Priced Car" segment, the car in the lead for the position is the Kia Rio (the same car as was used in the original canceled US Top Gear)







Meanwhile, the UK version is visiting the US; The Old Man, Hamster, and Captain Slow were spotted filming in North Carolina, driving a Benz SLS, a Ferrari 458, and a Porsche 911 GT3.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 16, 2010)

Hamster and Captain Slow are fine. However, despite enjoying Top Gear, I've noticed that the Old Man is rather anti-American in some of his views. He doesn't harp on it or bring it up often. But it does creep in from time to time.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 2, 2010)

Seeing that the UK TG is on a break, if you want a quick fix be sure to check out the first episode of the third season of TG Australia. The boys from Oz head over to England to take on the Poms. It was something I never would of expected.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvu3s-LMeo8


----------



## Jay R (Oct 2, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I've noticed that the Old Man is rather anti-American in some of his views. He doesn't harp on it or bring it up often. But it does creep in from time to time.


 
Ha , Ha, Ha, HA... ( you are kidding right ?)

Clarkson certainly hates Americans, along with the French, Germans, Italians, Dutch, motorcyclists, cyclists, old people, caravans, kids, slow people, people that drive electric cars, hybrids, animals, conservationists, wind farms, pop music, classical music.
And that was just this evenings episode.

You realise that it's an act right. He gets paid a lot of money for acting like that.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2010)

Take a look at the episode where each of them came to America, bought cars for $1,000 and then drove down to a certain state.


----------



## 276 (Oct 3, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Take a look at the episode where each of them came to America, bought cars for $1,000 and then drove down to a certain state.



thats a funny episode.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 13, 2010)

Details on the first three celebrities to drive Top Gear USA's Reasonably Priced Car have leaked, the only name I recognize is Buzz Aldrin.

There's still no official word on the existence of an American Stig, but there's some evidence that Rubens Barrichello might fill the shoes, which would make the American Stig the only person to have beaten Britain's Stig..


----------



## Mjolnir (Oct 13, 2010)

Some say that he has spent all week pushing an effigy of Rubens Barrichello through his desk fan...


Honestly, it doesn't matter if the US version has a stig, it still won't have the same sort of "escapism" from American culture that Top Gear provides, not to mention the all important presenters.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 18, 2010)

The name of the American "Star in a Reasonably Priced Car" segment will be "Big Star in a Small Car".

And Tony Hawk tweeted about his visit to Top Gear USA, which included the photo below, pretty much conclusively proving that there will be an American Stig..


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 19, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> The name of the American "Star in a Reasonably Priced Car" segment will be "Big Star in a Small Car".


 




> And Tony Hawk tweeted about his visit to Top Gear USA, which included the photo below, pretty much conclusively proving that there will be an American Stig..


 
The American cheap copy looks malnourished.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 19, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> The American cheap copy looks malnourished.



That makes him lighter, for better performance. This picture seems to imply that it's not Barrichello:






And the Small Car is officially the Suzuki SX4 Sportback:






Interviewees/drivers for the first season will include: Buzz Aldrin, Tim Allen, Ty Burrell, Tony Hawk, Bret Michaels, Dominic Monaghan, Kid Rock, and Michelle Rodriguez.

So who will be fastest?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 19, 2010)

Michelle gets my vote for that category.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 19, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> So who will be fastest?



Buzz has already made 20K+ mph :naughty:


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 20, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> This picture seems to imply that it's not Barrichello:



I take it back, Ty Burrell (on the left) is 6' even, Barrichello is ~5'7", so the picture actually does imply it's Barrichello.. (and yes, I thought of Danica Patrick, but she's 5'2", so the helmet would barely come up to Burrell's chin)


----------



## Acid87 (Oct 20, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> Buzz has already made 20K+ mph :naughty:



Yeah but Michelle Rodriguez does that to the blood in most men.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 21, 2010)

First episode of Top Gear US is November 11th, History Channel.

Reviews from those who were in the audience are positive, it's been revealed that the show is getting some writing help from Top Gear UK.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> First episode of Top Gear US is November 11th, History Channel.
> 
> Reviews from those who were in the audience are positive, it's been revealed that the show is getting some writing help from Top Gear UK.


 
Some??

I'm thinking a $#!*load! :wave:


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 21, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> First episode of Top Gear US is November 11th, History Channel.


 
That would be November 21st on history channel. 10/9C. Just saw it on topgear.com. So one month from now.


----------



## 276 (Oct 24, 2010)

There is an interview of Top Gear on 60minutes that just ended.


----------



## Mjolnir (Oct 24, 2010)

276 said:


> There is an interview of Top Gear on 60minutes that just ended.



Heh, "tom cruise nearly killed himself while clocking the fastest lap"

I am pretty sure that there is a reason they have roll cages in that kia... Getting 2 wheels off the ground in a kia does not equal imminent celebrity death.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 25, 2010)

Mjolnir said:


> tom cruise nearly killed himself while clocking the fastest lap



Tom & Cameron Diaz both made major time last season in TG UK.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 25, 2010)

Top Gear USA track, El Toro, California:






X's are presumably camera locations. Corvette-class cars should be able to reach 130-140 mph on the back straight. There is a 10' elevation change at hairpin B3.


----------



## Mjolnir (Oct 25, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> Tom & Cameron Diaz both made major time last season in TG UK.



Admittedly the list was almost brand new since they just switched the car out and had to get rid old list for consistency. My point was that 60 minutes was sensationalizing the story by saying that tom cruise "almost killed himself" in the kia. I would guess that if it flipped he would be just fine at those speeds.

Good thing they didn't see ken block (or jeremy for that matter) flipping the reliant robin, or they would have said he was almost killed as well.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 25, 2010)

Mjolnir said:


> . . . Good thing they didn't see Ken Block (or Jeremy for that matter) flipping the reliant robin, or they would have said he was almost killed as well.



One of the funniest episodes ever!

"Excuse me. Could you help me please. I seem to have flipped over."


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 27, 2010)

The set of Top Gear USA







No, I don't know why the coffee table is a V12. And there's a debate about where the seats came from; leading contenders are a Jeep Cherokee for the bench and a Mini for the chair.


----------



## Mjolnir (Oct 29, 2010)

I wish they had a more original setup than this; it seems like they are trying to copy every aspect of the original Top Gear down to the V12 coffee table and seat layout. Chances are, if they copy directly it will not be as good as the original; I think they should try to be a little unique (because I don't see anyone beating Jeremy, Richard, and James at their own game).


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 30, 2010)

The only way Top Gear America is going to even have a remote chance of success is to copy the original. I think they realized this early on.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 1, 2010)

Top Gear USA display at SEMA, they certainly know how to advertise..


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 1, 2010)

Oooo. . . High-performance taxi cabs. Complete with plastic advertising attachments on the roof of each one. :ironic:


----------



## Mjolnir (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't understand while they still call the History channel the "History" channel, since an increasing percentage of its programming has become devoted to decidedly non historical programming, such as logging reality shows. This show also has nothing to do with history; I wish they would stick to actual historical shows like they used to which are now only found on non basic cable channels.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 18, 2011)

. The first episode of Top Gear USA was shown last night on BBC 3 in the UK and I caught the entire episode. It was crap.

It was actually even worse than I thought it would be, just cringe worthy. The best bit was having Buzz Aldrin who I very much admire on the show, though he was only on for a short period of time and interviewed like he was a nobody:thumbsdow. If they had done something different and original then I could have liked it but the whole show is trying so desperately hard to copy the British version yet misses everything that makes it special.

Gave me a good laugh at how badly it missed the soul of the original which is what kept me watching.

Sorry to sound like a killjoy but man it was awful.

Tony


----------



## Jay R (Oct 18, 2011)

Seconded.

Emotionless monochromatic delivery by the presenters. Bad camera and post production work. At one point they had a nice convertabe being chased around the town by an Apache and they had hill-billy music dubbed over the top. What the hell was that !

And as for the bit on the Lamborghinis, I didn't think it was possible to make a bit on three Lambos dull but somehow they managed it. They raced them down the straight and didn't even have a finish line, just slowed down to turn arond and drive back . Eh ?

Even my wife who watches some of the worst crap available on the TV sat open mouthed at how bad it was.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL !

I told you guys the American version was crap. You should have believed me! Why didn't you believe me??


----------



## LukeA (Oct 18, 2011)

I've watched the first two seasons of your Top Gear. You guys have zero room to talk.


----------



## Colorblinded (Oct 18, 2011)

LukeA said:


> I've watched the first two seasons of your Top Gear. You guys have zero room to talk.


I do recall the first two seasons of Top Gear UK seeming better overall, but I have to admit I thought season 2 of TG:A was an improvement in many ways after it stopped trying to completely copy TGUK. They definitely need to improve on their presentation of the 'big star, small car' segment.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 19, 2011)

For those who haven't heard, and have access to an XBox 360, Forza 4 just came out and it features lots of commentary by Jeremy Clarkson, the Top Gear (UK) track, the Kia Cee'd, the Chevy Lacetti/Liana, and 500+ other cars, including the Ferrari FXX, Gumpert Apollo, Koenigsegg CCX, etc. I got the Cee'd around the track in just over 1:44 not counting a cone or two, I can see why the celebrities find it so harrowing..

A screenshot (and yes, it drives as realistically as it looks; as an added bonus, when you replay your performance on the Top Gear track, all the cameras and angles are exactly the same as on the show, so it looks like you're reviewing the run footage with Jeremy):


----------



## TONY M (Oct 19, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> LOL !
> 
> I told you guys the American version was crap. You should have believed me! Why didn't you believe me??


I kind of did believe you, just didn't realise that it would be so bad.

I'm not one to make fun of things but that first episode anyway really deserved it!





Tony


----------



## Colorblinded (Oct 19, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> For those who haven't heard, and have access to an XBox 360, Forza 4 just came out and it features lots of commentary by Jeremy Clarkson, the Top Gear (UK) track, the Kia Cee'd, the Chevy Lacetti/Liana, and 500+ other cars, including the Ferrari FXX, Gumpert Apollo, Koenigsegg CCX, etc. I got the Cee'd around the track in just over 1:44 not counting a cone or two, I can see why the celebrities find it so harrowing..
> 
> A screenshot (and yes, it drives as realistically as it looks; as an added bonus, when you replay your performance on the Top Gear track, all the cameras and angles are exactly the same as on the show, so it looks like you're reviewing the run footage with Jeremy):


 I've barely been able to pull myself away from my xbox since this came out.


----------



## jewlz (Oct 19, 2011)

love tope gear!

gonna be pickin up the limited edition forza this wk too!! have way to many hrs logged in the last one


----------



## subwoofer (Oct 19, 2011)

e1sbaer said:


> The best car program ever made. Also nice that it's broadcasted on bbc hd now.



Top Gear used to be about cars. Now it is about three immature morons playing with expensive toys, imposing their mindless opinions on you and thinking they are very important in some way.

Very disappointing.


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 19, 2011)

subwoofer said:


> Top Gear used to be about cars. Now it is about three immature morons playing with expensive toys, imposing their mindless opinions on you and thinking they are very important in some way.
> 
> Very disappointing.



That's why it's so popular. There's fifth gear on channel five for those who are more interested in the cars than the 3 idiots doing stupid (but quite entertaining) stuff.


----------



## Colorblinded (Oct 19, 2011)

subwoofer said:


> Top Gear used to be about cars. Now it is about three immature morons playing with expensive toys, imposing their mindless opinions on you and thinking they are very important in some way.
> 
> Very disappointing.


In a sense I agree. Top Gear has been getting more moronic the past few seasons and less gear-heady. It was never trying to be serious but I feel like the focus is more on antics and less on cars now. I still enjoy it but I don't like it as much as I used to.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 19, 2011)

TONY M said:


> I kind of did believe you, just didn't realise that it would be so bad.
> 
> I'm not one to make fun of things but that first episode anyway really deserved it!
> 
> ...



Sorry Tony, but Greta would likely have gotten very upset if I had posted a flaming bag of actual crap to highlight how bad it truly was.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 20, 2011)

Colorblinded said:


> In a sense I agree. Top Gear has been getting more moronic the past few seasons and less gear-heady. It was never trying to be serious but I feel like the focus is more on antics and less on cars now. I still enjoy it but I don't like it as much as I used to.


I am slightly worried about this myself and hope it lasts a while longer before going down the drain as many good things do. Some of the humor has been a bit too childish and dumbed down for my taste in some of the recent versions and I hope it doesn't get worse but much of it is still top class entertainment. I only watch it for fun and to make me laugh of course not to learn anything worthwhile about motoring.

Can't wait for the next series!





Tony


----------

